# Awnings/ outdoor rooms



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,
We have a Safari room for our MH, great when it's up but a bit heavy to lug around or put up for short stays. Has anyone seen a light weight awning for the N&B Flair ? I've seen a few on larger MH's but the ones I've checke don the net seem to be too low for our chasis height.

Many thanks

John


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi John,

Its all a question of how waterproof you want to be. We had the same problem with the Safari Residence. Just too bulky for everyday use. We still have it but only use it in this country during spring or autumn. 

We bought a couple of side screens through the MMM magazine - you can get them made to measure from around £75, a real bonus given our height. They are pretty light weight in comparison to the Residence and easier to manage though not as waterproof in wet/windy weather. For the front we use a sun blocker screen that weighs a few grams, it is see through, blocks out the sun, but not the wind and again can be tailored to your size - we paid £33 for our 6 mtr awning. The whole lot sits in a locker and takes up minimal space/weight.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I believe the lightweight nylon ones are actually designed for caravans. We have one and love it but our van is quite low and it only just fits height wise so, as you say, a problem with higher vans.

Trevof


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We had the same problem with our Safari residence on the Chic, even more of a problem now we have changed over to the Opus, because it much higher. I also have got to get the side altered to fit the Opus.

We have a sun screen and I think I might follow in Vennwoods footsteps and buy a couple of light weight sides.

Its a pity that some of those curved light weight awnings aren't made for the higher vans, but I suppose there isn't the market for them

Wobby


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks all,
Basically confirmed my thinking. Where did you get the the made to measure sides from ? sounds like the way to go to me. 

Many thanks

John


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We have one of these:

http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/108395.html

Fits our Arto OK and very light to carry around at 13.5kg.

If you buy one, don't waste your money on the driveaway kit to attach it to the awning channel, much better if you just throw the guys over the van or tie them to the roof bars.


----------

